# Asus AI Suite 3 macht mich verrückt!!!! CPU Power Phase Control



## Starcook (9. Dezember 2013)

*Asus AI Suite 3 macht mich verrückt!!!! CPU Power Phase Control*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!

Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen meinen silent HTPC zusammengebastelt und hatte dessen Geräuschkulisse mit Asus Fan Xpert 2 unter Kontrolle... das Dumme... man kann den Xpert nicht allein installieren, sondern muss sich die ganze, gradenlos überladene AI Suite mit antun. Ansich auch erst mal kein Problem WENN man die anderen Funktionen deaktivieren könnte (wie zB. die nervgen Power-Modi, die er nach jeden Neustart auf Leistung setzt)... das größte Problem ist die *CPU Power Phase Control*. Bei jedem Neustart, springt diese auf Extreme und lässt meine System alle paar Stunden komplett abschmieren. Einfach nur lächerlich, dass vorgenommene Änderungen nicht gespeichert werden. 

Kennt jmd das Problem oder gar eine Lösung? Und jetzt bitte nich auf andere Tools ausweichen, der FanXpert2 gefällt mir einfach ungemein im Gegensatz zu Fanspeed


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Asus AI Suite 3 macht mich verrückt!!!! CPU Power Phase Control*

Kannst du die zusätzlichen Programme nicht einzeln manuell deinstallieren ? (Unter "Programme und Funktionen")

Wenn dies nicht klappt, probiere mal Autoruns, damit kannst du entscheiden was starten solle und was nicht.
Zusätzlich könntest du auch diese Programme Manuell löschen, wenn dies im laufenden betrieb nicht funktioniert weil die Daten verwendet werden, musst du es im Abgesicherten Modus oder einem Linux Live System machen.


----------



## tigra456 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Asus AI Suite 3 macht mich verrückt!!!! CPU Power Phase Control*

Könnte auch daran liegen, dass du ein NICHT-ASUS Board benutzt und Asus Software drauf hast...
Aber frag mich nicht genau warum und wieso.

Nur für den Lüfter gibt es genug andre Tools.
Bei mir auf dem Z77 Tut die AI Suite, was sie soll...


----------



## Starcook (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Asus AI Suite 3 macht mich verrückt!!!! CPU Power Phase Control*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Könnte auch daran liegen, dass du ein NICHT-ASUS Board benutzt und Asus Software drauf hast...
> Aber frag mich nicht genau warum und wieso.
> 
> Nur für den Lüfter gibt es genug andre Tools.
> Bei mir auf dem Z77 Tut die AI Suite, was sie soll...



Ich habe ein Asus H87M-PLUS.... also definitiv ein kompatibles... 

Zu den anderen Fragen: Nein, man kann nur die gesamte Suite installieren, welche ja auch eine zusammenhängende Benutzeroberfläche hat.... das die Änderungen nicht gespeichert werden muss doch jmd kennen?? hmm


----------



## TheDaikiTV (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Asus AI Suite 3 macht mich verrückt!!!! CPU Power Phase Control*

Hi Starcook! 

Ich weiß leider nicht, ob dich das hier noch erreicht, aber ich hab' 'ne Lösung für dein Problem! Vor ca. zwei Monaten hab ich mir auch einen neuen PC geholt, ebenfalls mit ASUS Motherboard und AI Suite. Bei mir ist es leider Version 2, aber ich denke das Problem ist ungefähr dasselbe. Und zwar kannst du die Phase Control nur über das UEFI BIOS ändern. Du musst dazu in den erweiterten Modus und da etwas suchen. Bei mir war das Problem, dass ich höhere Taktraten aus meiner CPU holen wollte, aber er sich, wie bei dir, immer resetet hat. Falls du genauere Hilfe zum BIOS brauchst, sag Bescheid!

Hoffe ich konnte helfen und LG,

TheDaikiTV


----------

